# Dessert recommendations



## grainger (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey all

I'm looking for recommendations for puddings that don't spike. I normally have liberte yoghurts but want something a bit different that feels slightly decadent.

Thanks


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 27, 2016)

There are some nice ones on this site, all have the nutritional values.
http://www.diabeticgoodbaking.com/p/desserts.html


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 27, 2016)

I haven't even had a yoghurt since being diagnosed I'm so boring haha it's just the fact they let me out of the hospital knowing very little of what was ok to eat but after a meeting with my nurse I realise anything really as long as I factor in the carbs happy days  anyway it's a yoghurt suggestion so sorry about that t as you said something different Weight watchers do dessert style yoghurts with flavours like lemon tart, raspberry tart, strawberry tart, toffee apple I think there is another few as well x


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2016)

I find I can get away with a chocolate eclair quite nicely. I buy the packs with 4  in (not all for me alas) and they tend to be smaller.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 27, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I find I can get away with a chocolate eclair quite nicely. I buy the packs with 4  in (not all for me alas) and they tend to be smaller.



I have a fresh cream chocolate eclair occasionally too Linda and you can get 12 mini ones for £1 in Iceland which are really low carb. I can have 3 for the same calories as 1 chocolate digestive biscuit 
Makes me feel less deprived! 

Per Mini Eclair as Consumed
Energy 1736 kJ / 418 kcal 203 kJ / 49 kcal
Fat 30.8g 3.6g
(of which saturates 22.0g 2.6g)
Carbohydrate 29.3g 3.4g
(of which sugars 18.8g 2.2g)
Fibre 1.0g 0.1g
Protein 5.3g 0.6g
Salt 0.2g 0.0g


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes Amigo It makes us feel better having 3 and eating something everyone else has.  I've had the mini ones too. I just have to make sure I'm not alone!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 27, 2016)

*Smine all mine*


----------



## grainger (Nov 27, 2016)

haha - love the idea of eclairs - just ordered 20 mini frozen ones from sainsburys... now just have to remember not to eat them all at once!


----------



## Manda1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Just read this thread with interest. I eat weight watcher yogurts and enjoy them. But I am now wondering if I can get away with chocolate eclairs too x


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2016)

I love an éclair - we buy the supermarket OB 4 for about £1 ones - Tescos are more or less 12g each.  So we buy a box, and have a decadent treat with our afternoon cuppa 2 days running!

Profiteroles aren't bad either BUT you DO have to limit yourself to whatever number still constitutes LOW carb !

What about sugar free jelly, topped with fresh cream?  And daft as it may sound, meringues aren't actually that bad considering how much sugar is in them because by the time the egg white is whipped - you don't actually get that much of the whole basinful in each one, do you?


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Nov 29, 2016)

I've done a pretty low carb trifle before now: Sugar free jelly, a bit of fruit (but no cake) + sugar free custard with sweetener - some carbs from the cornflour, and fresh cream on top. 

Pears and chunks of parmesan with a bit of honey to dip it in. 

Eaton mess - 1 of those meringue nests contain about 12g carbs but give loads of sweetness, broken up with loads of whipped double cream and strawbs.

Cranachen, traditional Scottish dessert - whipped cream with a bit of whisky and honey, layered with toasted oats and raspberries, Search for a recipe and you'll find every one is different, but I put about 4 tablespoons of whisky and 2 of honey into a pint of whipped double cream, toast about 100g of oats in a dry frying pan, and squash a couple of punnets of raspberries leaving about 1/3 for decorating, then layer raspberries/oats/cream then once again finishing with the whole raspberries to decorate. 

You can make it in a big bowl and share, or if you're the type of person who has sundae dishes, make individual ones.

Should look like this
:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't have a name for it, but Greek Yoghurt + broken walnuts + a shot glass of Pedro Ximenez Sherry is a wonderful combination. Mascarpone instead of the yoghurt is even better. (If you haven't ever had it, Pedro Ximinez is completely unlike any Sherry you've ever had, and tastes like Christmas Pudding in a glass  You can get in Sainsbury's)


----------



## grainger (Nov 29, 2016)

Never considered meringue before as always just assumed they'd be insane. Will try 

Thanks all these are some great ideas


----------



## khskel (Nov 29, 2016)

If I'm eating out I will often have Eton Mess for dessert. Usually the best (lowest) of the bunch. A couple of scoops of ice cream are usually OK too.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2016)

Another vote for Eton Mess here.  Grainger, like with everything with sugar in - don't buy ruddy huge things.  You can buy loose ones singly in French patisserie shops, and there must be about 4 egg whites and shedloads of sugar in each one.  Aren't even sandwiched together with cream - I have no idea who would want to eat one 'dry' - No thanks!  No pleasure in them, let's face it - it's only as a holder for the cream which is the real treat, without too much 'stodge' LOL!


----------



## Radders (Nov 29, 2016)

Half a small banana, raspberries, fresh cream (or full fat creme fraiche). Yum.


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 29, 2016)

Tesco do frozen profiteroles with the chocolate sauce seperate; thus allowing control of how much you actually have.  Even with sauce, the Tesco website reckons 4 profiteroles is only 10gr carb.  

Personally, I forgo the frozen sauce (which is probably cheap chocolate anyway) and have the with additional double cream and sometimes just grate a little quality dark chocolate over it's magnificence.  

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc...g.html?TrackingCode=21.XF51J3c2XUuuo3jQ-JPjFg


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2016)

Dead cheap and easy to make yourself too. (choux pastry, not the choc or the cream LOL)


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 29, 2016)

1 fresh peach, chopped plus about 250ml cream, whipped to stiff peaks with a tablespoon of brandy stirred into it and a few crushed almonds. Like Cranachan you layer the fruit and cream, then sprinkle the nuts on top and chill in the fridge. Serves two.

Or, about 250gms of white Stilton and the same of Mascarpone, plus two chopped apricots (or pears). crumble the Stilton into the Mascarpone and mix well, then mix in the fruit and chill in the fridge. Serves 4. This would make a good cheesecake as well, if you can figure out a base that's not too high carb.


----------

